# Essential oil safety



## haysfmly (Dec 20, 2016)

I have been slowly but surely converting our home to an all-natural one in the last year for the health of our family as well as our pets. We no longer burn candles, use air fresheners, dryer sheets, fabric softener, harsh cleaners, etc. Instead, I use Young Living essential oils in a diffuser to freshen and scent the air, and their Thieves line of cleaners for my household cleaning. I haven't used the diffuser since we brought Frost home a couple nights ago as I wanted to do some research on the safety of diffusing oils with budgies in the home. Right now, he's in an upstairs bedroom and I normally use the diffuser in our downstairs family room or kitchen, but we eventually want to move him to the family room once he's settled in and not so fearful of us and every noise we make. I searched the forum and saw a few threads that talked about essential oils. For the most part, it sounded like using oils around our birds is safe, but there were a couple mentions of oils that were not safe but they weren't mentioned by name. Can someone tell me which oils I should absolutely not diffuse around Frost? Thanks!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I can only tell you the ones I use that I know are completely safe and they are Lavender Oil, Eucalyptus Oil, Citronella Oil and Rose Oil. The second benefit of the first three oils is they also deter insects.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Kate's list of 100% safe ones! :thumbsup: 

One I know for sure you should not use are Tea Tree oil, this is toxic for budgies.  

Well done with doing all you can to make everything natural and bird safe, too! :urock:


----------



## haysfmly (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks for your help, Kate and Starling!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Another thing you can do to help your rooms smell lovely is simply simmer some cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg.

You can also give your budgies cinnamon sticks to chew on.*


----------

